# Really thin wheel brush



## NotAClue (Sep 23, 2018)

Hiya.
Does anyone know of a REALLY thin wheel brush, non bristle type, that will fit in between the microscopic gap between my brake callipers and wheel?
I could move the car to get to the bits I cannot access but I don’t really want to do this, Neighbours think I am a bit strange already. The gap is really small, maybe 2-3mm max.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

i use a klin korea green monster cloth for the small gaps on mine


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

https://www.boots.com/boots-expert-dental-tepe-easypick-xsmall-small-10231947

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NotAClue (Sep 23, 2018)

Morph78 said:


> https://www.boots.com/boots-expert-dental-tepe-easypick-xsmall-small-10231947
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Thanks!!
Not sure they do them for 255 section wheels


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

:Microfibre madness incredibrush- flat version.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had the same problem
You're going to have to slip a microfibre in that (normally)

The old small Wheel Woolie is the thinnest brush that normally goes in there, I think they call it Type A

This wash mitt is also very thin and fits/squashes between calliper and wheel:

HENGSONG Soft Chenille Car Washing Gloves Cleaning Tools https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MT0OAP0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_GJ3QBbM1S9N2Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NotAClue (Sep 23, 2018)

wish wash said:


> :Microfibre madness incredibrush- flat version.


Thanks, I bought one of these but it won't go near.
For info it's a BMW with 19" wheels and M Sport calipers. Absolutely minimum gap between them.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the same car/wheels
Try that wash mitt; it’s better than using a microfibre. 
I have type 313 wheels, so there is enough space to put my hand in there, not sure about yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

NotAClue said:


> Thanks, I bought one of these but it won't go near.
> For info it's a BMW with 19" wheels and M Sport calipers. Absolutely minimum gap between them.


same here, I nearly bought one but luckily found this: 




I picked up a Monkey mitt instead https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...8ag3dbj92eNUb4OqFC6ydU2ZMiPB2X9waAmfTEALw_wcB


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd just let the handbrake off and push it forward 7 inch.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The thinnest is the EZ brushes IMHO, and that struggles on my 19" fronts with the big calipers


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the small EzDetailing brush and it works well for me, but my current car has diddy 16" wheels. Not sure what the gap is, but it's close on the calipers and steering components. The Ez Brush goes into a gap in the shape of the calipers and gets pretty much all of it.

Otherwise maybe some pipe cleaners?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Would these do the trick - the large fleece version are non-abrasive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Purple-Har...rge-Fleece/1547577942?iid=131740528742&chn=ps


----------



## IanW555 (Dec 1, 2017)

Watching keenly, as I have the same setup and problem!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im a big fan of theses.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works really well on my MINI and X1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Same setup now with my new car. 19” wheels and the M-Sport brakes = near zero space. Ideally the EZ wheel brush would work a treat but the painted section of the wheels are gloss black so they are out. MF madness flat brush doesn’t fit, nor do the wheel woolies, was thinking of either getting a dedicated mitt for this or having to revert to pushing the car forward or back


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I glued a 100mm mini long wool paint roller to a toothbrush works great..

John Tht.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> Im a big fan of theses.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Works really well on my MINI and X1
> ...


I second these.
Sell them everywhere now.
Pound shop
Sainsbury's
Tescos.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Wheel woolie all day long.
Use the small one each week doing the same job and there is almost no room between calliper and drum. Wrap a MF around so you can QD too. No need to move anything. Calliper need to be clean too.
Slims Detailing have their own make and cheap as chips.:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Wheel woolies vent brush will fit

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-vent-brush.html

Seems the price has gone up


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I clean the wheels, roll the car so the wheels spin 180°, then do them again.
There's less than 10mm between the caliper and barrel on some cars so it's the only way really.

It's good to do in general, just so you don't miss any bits you couldn't quite see


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the 20in comp wheels and they are soooo painful to clean...……….Haven't found a better way than moving the car but agree its a pain...…….


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Mini JCW callipers are so blooming close can’t get anything between them dies my head in. None of my brushes fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

